# June meet



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

What about Thursday 26th june At Rushmere Outside Maccy D's if its nice and under the Debinhams carpark if its wet say about 7:30-8pm ish?!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Do well Ronnie!!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

See you then!


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ill try to get up to this one!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

hutchys in


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

bump.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

sry to say i would have loved to meet you guys but i'm on back shift next week


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> What about Thursday 26th june At Rushmere Outside Maccy D's if its nice and under the Debinhams carpark if its wet say about 7:30-8pm ish?!


What part of Armagh are you from?


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll try and tag along, depending what time I leave the office at.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Lirin said:


> What part of Armagh are you from?


just outside tandragee


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Think I'll get to this one as well, car tidying time between now and then is non-existant though.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

anyone else coming to this tomorrow nite??


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

On my wayyy


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

have fun folks


----------

